# Feedback from expat working at online fashion company



## Nezz78 (Feb 11, 2015)

Hi there, 

Is anyone (preferrably from NL) from this forum working at a big fashion company in Berlin?

If yes, please give me your feedback on how your experience your job?

Thanks in advance!!

Tschüsssssssss!


----------

